# ComiCat app on Fire HD



## kabubi (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Pals, any comic Fire reader? I suddenly experienced a troubleshooting on my comic reading List of Amazon Comicat App, all my comics vanished every fall too long....
I just can see the last ones I downloaded....but not the rest. Nevertheless, the device alert me that I have 547 comics! Where did they go? Any help pls??


----------

